# برنامج لحساب قيم المقاومات والمتسعات لـ Lm317



## omar_beyaty (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرابط ادناه برنامج بسيط لحساب القيم للدارة المتكاملة LM317 بادخال اي قيمة لاي عنصر الكتروني بدون الرجوع الى معادلات التصميم..ارجو ان ينال رضاكم



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1...1227613888.zip


----------



## mmaee87 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لا يوجد ملف!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

mmaee87 قال:


> لا يوجد ملف!!



لا بأس يا أخى فهى بسيطة للغاية فهى تضع بين الخرج وطرف التحكم 1.2 فولت فلو استخدمت مقاومة بينهما 120 أوم تصبح المسألة 1 فولت لكل 100 أوم
مثال
مطلوب 5 فولت 
إذن نحتاج 500 أوم بشرط أن يكون 120 أوم بين الخرج والتحكم و الباقى بين التحكم والأرضى أى 380 أوم
مطلوب 7 فولت إذن 700 أوم و نضع 120 و 580 أوم
مطلوب 8.5 إذن 850 أوم منها 120 و 730
وهكذا


----------



## hamid_elc (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم وشكرا


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فكرى XXX (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وادخلك فسيح جناته وكل عام وانت بألف ومليون خير*​


----------



## مادو2020 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا​


----------



## polinde (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## رفيق المفلحي (3 يونيو 2015)

كيف يمكنني ان افحص lm317 بجهاز الافوميتر انها عاطل او صالح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2015)

أخى
غالبا المتكاملات لا تفحص بالآفو لأن الفحص يؤكد تلفها لو بها قصر لكن غير ذلك فلا يؤكد انها تعمل لإحتوائها من الداخل على مجموعة ضخمة من المكونات
الحل هو وضعها فى دائرة بسيطة من مقاومتين على بوردة تجميع Bread Board إن اعطت الجهد السليم تكون سليمة


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

الرابط محذوف يرجى الانتباه


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

الرابط به مشكلة أرجو الرد


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

